# Stable diet for a whippet



## Sharkey1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey folks I have a lovely young whippet named Otis. He's 10months. He's full of energy and loves being let free off the lead lol. Only problem with Otis is his constant diorreha. At the moment im trying to give Otis a stable diet. He would mostly be on James wellbeloved puppy dry food. I'm thinking of changing to applaws dry adult food and wainwrights wet food trays. I'm not all fussed on feeding him raw. Would these be a good combo? Maybe there's other items of food I could give him that would help? Thanks


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Unfortunatly every dog suits something different...its a massive amount of trial and error to see what suits him. Have you spoken to your vet about the diorreha?

ETA we have a greyhound x saluki and she doesnt seem to tolerate any of the kibbles...we constantly have mushy poop no matter what we try!  Contemplating the jump back to raw again for her.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

He should be on an adult diet by now, it could be the puppy food is too rich for him. Has he always had the runs? Sighthounds do seem to suffer from sensitive stomachs, I would feed a more premium diet so you can be sure the food in each bag is exactly the same from batch to batch. You won't get that with JW, and probably not from Wainwrights either.

I also found adding a dog probiotic to the diet helped my Greyhound, I kept her on it for a year and eventually she settled and I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Jacquelinemary (Mar 5, 2011)

I would suggest you read - The Dry Dog Food Index - on here. If you don't want to go the raw route then aim for the dry kibble with the least amount of ingredients and highest meat content you can afford.

Your lovely Whippet is an opportunist carnivore. His digestive system is built to digest meat and bone and nothing else. When we ask our dogs to eat kibble we are feeding them a highly processed, compressed powder 'pebble', made from wastes of the human products industry. This kibble is coated with flavours to make it 'palatable'. SOME kibbles contain a lot better quality ingredients than others. Generally, head for the smaller companies' products like Applaws and Fish Dogs.

The higher the FRESH meat content, the bigger amount of the portion the dogs body will process and less will appear at the end !

Don't be put off by the price of a bag straight away! Pick it up. Read the ingredients lists and _very importantly_ compare the portion sizes, you will be feeding a lot less than the cheap foods and your dog will process a lot more of the portion. Much more cost effective and MUCH better for your dog.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Applaws is better than JWB in my opinion and WW trays excellent for upset tums. (high in fibre and contains chicory)
After much trial and error I found kibble doesnt suit my dog so she has all wet. To get her tum right after lots of upsets due to kibble I used Bionic Biotics supplement and WW trays.
Hope yours is better soon


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Jacquelinemary said:


> I would suggest you read - The Dry Dog Food Index - on here. If you don't want to go the raw route then aim for the dry kibble with the least amount of ingredients and highest meat content you can afford.
> 
> Your lovely Whippet is an opportunist carnivore. His digestive system is built to digest meat and bone and nothing else. When we ask our dogs to eat kibble we are feeding them a highly processed, compressed powder 'pebble', made from wastes of the human products industry. This kibble is coated with flavours to make it 'palatable'. SOME kibbles contain a lot better quality ingredients than others. Generally, head for the smaller companies' products like Applaws and Fish Dogs.
> 
> ...


Last thing you want in dry good is FRESH meat. It's added before moisture is removed. So ingredients state 30% fresh meat. Finished product in your dogs bowl will have around 8% meat content. What you want is meat meal. If a food says 30% meat meal. 30% meat is what you'll get in the end product.

OP. I'd ditch the kibble all together. Try wainwrights wet trays and a probiotic.

Kibble is much much harder to digest. If he has tum issues don't make it do the extra work.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a whippet cross collie and she had to be put on raw. All comercial dog food we tried, wet and dry, caused fur loss and itching. Since she has been on raw she has not been scratching, her teeth are looking alot cleaner already. There is minimul waste and she really enjoys her food, where as she used to not be bothered about it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Raw has been mentioned a couple of times but if you do wish to consider it please do some research first. A good starting point is http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Applaws is better than JWB in my opinion and WW trays excellent for upset tums. (high in fibre and contains chicory)
> After much trial and error I found kibble doesnt suit my dog so she has all wet. To get her tum right after lots of upsets due to kibble I used Bionic Biotics supplement and WW trays.
> Hope yours is better soon


We always keep some WW wet trays in the cupboard - Always sort out an upset tummy. Wish I could feed it to Millie alone but would cost a bomb 

Its great food though


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 14month old whippet and we went through every dry food i can think of and none was great for his poop or his smelly bottom. Arden grange was the last dry we fed him and was the best out of the lot but he still smelt! We now feed him Natures diet wet food - Sensitive and his poo's are the best they have ever been and he rarely smells! If he does smell its usually because the little monster has eaten something gross when out!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an 18mth old whippet who ive had since she was 6mths.......ive tried afew foods and found she does best on a grain free kibble, she gets Simpsons sensitive salmon&potato with abit of WW wet tray as a topper (not the lamb flavour doesn't agree with her).
Out of curiosity is it every poo or just when he is out running? Tia is much looser on a run...I believe this is down to excitement&adrenaline with her. She also gets loose after a trip in the car or if we go somewhere she is very unfamiliar and unsure of...first time I took her to [email protected] she went in the middle of the floor and it wasn't the kind you could pick up, she is quite an anxious dog!! I'm trying bionic biotic powder on her food at the min, it has helped abit but she still gets those excited loose stools. 
I'd love to try something like ND like Pinkear but simply can't afford with 2 dogs..especially when one is 21kg x


----------



## Sharkey1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replys. Took some advice and headed to pets at home. We got otis some adult ww wet trays. They were on offer £8.99 for 12 trays which i thought was quite reasonable so i lifted 2 boxes. Hopefully this works. Also have some ww dry food which i may add to his wet food. When otis is out for a run his stool does get loose but ive always put that to excitement. 

Otis would also get treats which would consist of cows ears, pigs ears, tripe sticks, fish sticks and the odd dental stick for his teeth and gums. Would these all be safe?


----------



## Sharkey1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Also in reference to the vets we took otis when he was about 8months and they check him out and gave him a sensitive dry food and canikur paste. It helped slightly but not a huge deal. Think the dry food was hills science plan


----------

